# Ga16dne



## lhfelice (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello everyone

I have an Mexican Nissan Sentra with the GA16DNE engine, I'm planning to install the GA16 turbo kit but I have a few questions:

My car's engine is much like the USA's model GA16DE, with some differences: vertical throttle body, No VTC, No EGR. everything else is the same, in fact I have the ACT clutch, UR Pulley, MSD SCI-6300, MSD SS Coil, 3" Air intake w/ K&N Cone type filter, Head Work, 15deg. Ignition Advance.

1. I am planning to buy the Greddy E-Manage piggy back fuel computer because JWT can't reprogram my ECU, so, Can anyone help me with which could be the best RPM/Time Advance curve for the GA16?

2. Can I use 11 psi with stock internals all time?

3. In case that I want to use more than 11 psi, something like 15 psi, which parts should I replace and who sells it? 

4. how much pressure this turbo setup can handle?

Thanks in advance, please all the help you can give me I'll appreciate, I need to kick the ass of an Acura RSX and I know it is possible


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

on stock internals i wouldnt run 11psi all the time, but since no one has run it for awhile on the street ever then im not gonna say its either bad or good because i dont know what the engine can take. I would run about 7-8 psi on the street.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. its not tooooo difficult if you had a GA16... the 15 on the other hand is 1500CC's right?. im not sure exactly if the pistons would swap over from 16->15... but, i would say you have to get lower compression pistons, and stronger rods, and you wouldnt have to worry about running 15PSI


----------

